# Lamson Velocity and Two Sage rods for sale



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a few more goodies to offer.

Lamson Velocity 3.5 with extra spool. Great condition, but has a few scratches on the underside from sitting down on the boat. Still looks great and will get pics up later. 20lb backing, one flyline (Airflo Ridge Tropical Clear WF8F). $200.00

Sage Graphite II 9', 7WT. Brand new, never used. $175.00

Sage RPLXi 9' 10WT. Demo rod, also in great shape and one of the best casting sticks out there. $200.00


----------

